# Information on small 2 inch glass inserts



## fnash (May 13, 2018)

Hello,

Recently, I was out metal detecting and discovered a milk glass jar lid insert unlike any I've seen before, and I'm having trouble finding anything out about it, what it was used for, what time period it may have been used, etc.  It's a 2 inch glass insert, still with part of the matching zinc lid on it.  I think it's one of the coolest finds I've ever made, but would love any help at all on getting more information, pictures if what it might have been used for, etc.  

Here is a picture of it, with the zinc portion, next to a regular size white glass insert like you would typically find for most mason or ball type jars.


----------



## nhpharm (May 14, 2018)

I'm having a bit of trouble telling from the photos, but is it the insert for a midget Mason's jar?


----------



## coreya (May 14, 2018)

2" is about the right size for the midget insert, any embossing on it?


----------



## fnash (May 16, 2018)

There is no embossing on it at all.  It's completely free of markings.  At least now I know what they are called and what to look for.  Until I found this, I never knew these existed.  Now I need to find a jar to match it up with so I can have a complete display.


----------



## coreya (May 16, 2018)

The midgets are hard to find, with the complete lids more so, I have a dozen or so midgets but only 1/2 have lids and one lid is missing the insert and I've been collecting for about 25 years.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 28, 2018)

For a visual perspective, the midget pint is second from the right.  The midget lid also fits the unmarked half pint on the right.


----------

